# SMS von WODIBO



## Superingo (19. Juni 2002)

Folgende Nachricht ist so eben bei mir eingetroffen:

schöne Grüße aus Ägypten, heute Schnorchelausflug, eventuell klappts mit Angeln auf Baracuda oder Thun!
Essen ist nicht so doll, sonst super!  Gruß ans Board 
v. Dieter

Na da bin ich mal gespannt ob meine Keule da was großes rauszieht?


----------



## ollidi (19. Juni 2002)

Dann laß mal gleich was hören, wenn er wieder eine SMS geschickt hat. Bin auch schon gespannt.  :z


----------



## HeinzJuergen (19. Juni 2002)

Eine Ägypten-Nachricht unter &quot;Norwegen&quot;

Anscheinend sind unter dieser Rubrik die Verrücktesten zu
finden. Hier gehöre ich hin!
Gruß HeinzJürgen  :q


----------



## Michel (19. Juni 2002)

Naja ob nu Ägypten oder Norwegen, ist doch alles eine Ecke!  :q  :q  :q 

Gruß Michel

Noch 38 Tage bis Hitra


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (19. Juni 2002)

Der einzige Unterschied ist, daß es in Ägypten Krokodile gibt, oder???


----------



## masch1 (19. Juni 2002)

Hallo Pfiffi4773
Ich berichtige deinen Beitrag


> Der einzige Unterschied ist, daß es in Ägypten Krokodile gibt


er muß lauten 
Der einzige Unterschied ist, daß es in Ägypten Krokodile [MARK=red]gab[/MARK]  :q  :q  :q 

denn seit Wodi da unten schnorchelt haben die Krokos reisaus genommen und halten sich irgendwo am Amazonas versteckt :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## udorudi (19. Juni 2002)

Yeahh, danke für den Gruss – geht voll dito
runter von der Liege – rauf aufs Boot Wodibo :s :s :s 

Gruss aus dem &quot;fast&quot; genauso warmen Norden

Udo


----------



## HeinzJuergen (19. Juni 2002)

Vielleicht sollte Wodibo mal mit Gummimak auf Kroko
probieren. Das gibt Filets!


----------



## havkat (19. Juni 2002)

Wo in Norg liegt den &quot;Ägypten&quot;? Kenn ich noch gaaanich! 
Verschooooben! :q


----------



## Superingo (19. Juni 2002)

@ Havkat :m  , danke

So früh am Morgen darf man sich schon mal irren  :q  :q


----------



## Maddin (19. Juni 2002)

> haben die Krokos reisaus genommen und halten sich irgendwo am Amazonas versteckt



Meine Güte...was ist Wodi denn für einer das die Krokos nach Südamerika flüchten??? :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Juni 2002)

Hoffe das es klappt und Wodi noch mächtig zu Thun bekommt.
Viele Grüße von mir an die beiden.


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2002)

schöne Grüße zurück und Petri :g


----------



## siegerlaender (20. Juni 2002)

Dann grüß den wodi mal:m und ich drück Ihm die Daumen, daß er den dicken Thunfisch aus dem Wasser zieht. Bin schon auf den Bericht gespannt! :z  :z


----------



## Mühle (20. Juni 2002)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche an den Ägyptenreisenden. Das Wortspiel mit dem &quot;Zu-T(h)un-Kriegen&quot; wurde mir ja leider schon vorweg genommen... :c  :c 

Hoffe in Bälde auf einen Bericht!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Kunze (20. Juni 2002)

Hallo! Danke für die Nachricht. #6 Wenn der große Thun gefangen ist - Bitte gleich posten. Richte ihm schöne Grüße aus. :m #h


----------



## Bergi (20. Juni 2002)

HI!
Find ich super!

Warumangelt er denn nicht auf Nilbarsch?
In norge solls nen guten Bestand geben :q 

Bergi


----------

